# ***Official FFL Rankings for 2010 (Season 4)***



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

These were the first rankings at the beginning of the year... including Dynamite 2009!! and UFC 108. It'll be updated regularly as the season progresses. :thumbsup:

*1. Walker (+37)
2. TheGrizzlyBear (+20)
3. Davisty69 (+19)
3. (tie) Coldcall420 (+19)
5. TraMai (+18)
6. ZeroPride (+12)
7. Spoken812 (+11)
8. Toxie (+8)
9. HitOrGetHit (+5)*​
We other 14 users are all tied for last with zero. The usual practice is to put your team and rank in your sigs to let the forum know how you're doing and promote FFL, but don't have to put tied for last if you don't want til you get in the rankings.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

These are the updated rankings following WEC 46 and UFN 20
*


1. Walker (+37)
2. TraMaI (+29)
3. MagiK11 (+26)
4. HitOrGetHit (+23)
5. TheGrizzlyBear (+22)
6. Davisty69 (+19)
6. (tie) Coldcall420 (+19)
8. Toxie (+16)
9. Intermission (+15)
10.ZeroPride (+12)
11.Spoken812 (+11)
12.Xeberus (+9)
13.Evil Ira (+8)




*​
Feel free to put your rank and fighters in your sig.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

8 points and still a championship fight left and a fight next week, too. Gunnin' for ya Walker >:[


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Thiago Silva let me down but Mike Brown sure did pick up the slack!!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

New rankings, post Strikeforce: Miami




*1. Walker (+37)
2. TraMaI (+29)
2. (tie) Stokes(+29)
4. MagiK11 (+26)
5. HitOrGetHit (+23)
5. (tie) Toxic (+23)
7. TheGrizzlyBear (+22)
8. Davisty69 (+19)
8. (tie) Coldcall420 (+19)
10. Toxie (+16)
11. Intermission (+15)
12. ZeroPride (+12)
13. Spoken812 (+11)
13. (tie) dudeabides (+11)
15. Xeberus (+9)
16. Evil Ira (+8)*​


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll will be at the top soon enough.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

These are how the rankings stand after UFC 109:



*1. Walker (+37)
1. (tie) TraMaI (+37)
3. Stokes (+29)
3. MagiK11 (+26)
4. HitOrGetHit (+23)
4. (tie) Toxic (+23)
6. TheGrizzlyBear (+22)
7. Davisty69 (+19)
7. (tie) Coldcall420 (+19)
7. (tie) JACro (+19)
10. Toxie (+16)
11. Intermission (+15)
12. dudeabides (+13)
13. ZeroPride (+12)
14. Spoken812 (+11)
15. Xeberus (+9)
16. Evil Ira (+8)
17. D.P. (+2)​*


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

BOOM tie for first.

I told ya Walker, I told ya.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Dropped to 3rd. Oh well, George will be submitting Joe Daddy in a few weeks which should put me right back on top. Also, Vitor will KO Anderson Silva. All in a perfect world, right?


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

damn stokes you burst into 2nd a few weeks ago and with GSP your going to be solid for awhile. 

a 1st round KO from torres would help me ALOT.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am hoping that Lyoto gets past Shogun again, Rampage KO's Rashad, and Mike Brown fights again.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Don't I have GSP ZP? Pretty sure he is the captain of the team of champions.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

you are correct. my mistake.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> damn stokes you burst into 2nd a few weeks ago and with GSP your going to be solid for awhile.
> 
> a 1st round KO from torres would help me ALOT.


Yeah no GSP for me, but I have solid fighters who probably won't lose this year. Fitch will win unless he fights GSP, Nick Diaz will beat any WW in StrikeForce, Vitor Belfort should beat Andy but if he loses its still a championship fight and he will beat anyone else in that division, and George will beat Joe Daddy and start tearin shit up. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

hahaha good one huh stokes?


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> hahaha good one huh stokes?


LMAO Yeah. Props, mad props. I don't even wanna know how you found that one eh? :laugh:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

i was rolled via email at work with it. haha every one around me was like WTF.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> i was rolled via email at work with it. haha every one around me was like WTF.


He obviously doesn't care what people think of him LOL.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

who rick? obviously since im sure hes making a shit load off this stuff


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Back up in the building and nice to see I'm runnin in the fron of the pack......:thumb03:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Back up in the building and nice to see I'm runnin in the fron of the pack......:thumb03:


It is awesome to have you back man! I missed you around here!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> It is awesome to have you back man! I missed you around here!


 
Appreciate that...great to be back, rested and ready to rock the vBookie!!!! As soon as Sweep sends me my 20 Million credits...:thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

These are how the rankings stand after UFC 110:



*1. Walker (+37)
1. (tie) TraMaI (+37)
3. Toxie (+31)
3. MagiK11 (+26)
5. SUR1109 (+24)
5.(tie) TheGrizzlyBear (+24)
7. HitOrGetHit (+23)
7. (tie) Toxic (+23)
9. N1 (+22)
10. Davisty69 (+19)
10. (tie) Coldcall420 (+19)
10. (tie) JACro (+19)
13. Intermission (+17)
14. dudeabides (+13)
15. ZeroPride (+12)
16. Spoken812 (+11)
17. Xeberus (+9)
18. Evil Ira (+8)
18. (tie) FiReMaN11d7 (+8)
20. Davisty69 (+5)
21. D.P. (+2)​*


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Kicking ass, that's what's up!!  Oh, how content I am tonight


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

HAH! Awesome, I'm still in first with Walker after UFC 110 and I didn't have a fighter on it 

UFC 112 is gonna be a hella cashcow for me, too. Two fighters in title fights and one is going to win for sure (BJ)


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> HAH! Awesome, I'm still in first with Walker after UFC 110 and I didn't have a fighter on it
> 
> UFC 112 is gonna be a hella cashcow for me, too. Two fighters in title fights and one is going to win for sure (BJ)


 
I just need JDS to fight Cain and win.....I'll pull right into the mix...:thumb03:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I just need someone to fight again. Rampage is supposed to fight and Machida should get me some good points. I just hope that Brown fights again this year. He barely fought in his last fight but the WEC doesn't put on fights as often as the UFC. I am hoping that Thiago Silva gets a fight again this year as well.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Rankings update after WEC 47:



*1. Walker (+37)
1. (tie) TraMaI (+37)
3. N1 (+33)
4. Toxie (+31)
5. MagiK11 (+26)
6. SUR1109 (+24)
6.(tie) TheGrizzlyBear (+24)
8. HitOrGetHit (+23)
8. (tie) Toxic (+23)
10. Davisty69 (+19)
10. (tie) Coldcall420 (+19)
10. (tie) JACro (+19)
13. Intermission (+17)
14. ZeroPride (+14)
15. dudeabides (+13)
16. Spoken812 (+11)
17. Xeberus (+9)
18. Evil Ira (+8)
18. (tie) FiReMaN11d7 (+8)
20. Davisty69 (+5)
21. D.P. (+2)​*


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

LOL D.P. is crushin it.....:confused05:


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

I tease him about it every time I get a chance to do it. 

Kinda bummed that N1 took my spot, but I'm getting it back soon, homies!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxie said:


> I tease him about it every time I get a chance to do it.
> 
> Kinda bummed that N1 took my spot, but I'm getting it back soon, homies!


Don't worry, I haven't had anyone fight in awhile so I have been steadily dropping. :thumbsup:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxie said:


> I tease him about it every time I get a chance to do it.
> 
> Kinda bummed that N1 took my spot, but I'm getting it back soon, homies!


 
I'm hoping JDS will get me some nice points and dont worry Toxie, I go against N1 in the CPL. I'll get him for ya...LOL:thumb02:


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Don't worry, I haven't had anyone fight in awhile so I have been steadily dropping. :thumbsup:


I'm ToxiE, not ToxiC who is tied with you. You are already under me in the rankings 

Oh and I pride myself on the performances of my fighters, not with the inactivity of those who are placed above me


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxie said:


> I'm ToxiE, not ToxiC who is tied with you. You are already under me in the rankings
> 
> Oh and I pride myself on the performances of my fighters, not with the inactivity of those who are placed above me


I know I am under you lol 

But I will be back, you just wait!


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Good luck. TJ Grant is fighting in a month and a half and Canadians love Soszy, so he shall kick ass again. Stout will also win soon and hopefully we'll see Sadollah in action soon. My roster is, as you may have noticed, quite excellent.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

That it is but I have faith in my team as well. Rampage has a good shot at beating Rashad, Lyoto has a fight coming up, Thiago Silva should get another fight this year and Mike Brown should score me some more points.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxie said:


> Good luck. TJ Grant is fighting in a month and a half and Canadians love Soszy, so he shall kick ass again. Stout will also win soon and hopefully we'll see Sadollah in action soon. My roster is, as you may have noticed, quite excellent.


 
LOL...Repped for subtle bragging....:thumb03:


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> That it is but I have faith in my team as well. Rampage has a good shot at beating Rashad, Lyoto has a fight coming up, Thiago Silva should get another fight this year and Mike Brown should score me some more points.


You'll have the most luck with Mike Brown, IMO and even then, Manny isn't someone to be overlooked. You know Rampage hasn't been the same and the fact that he doesn't care about MMA anymore doesn't play in your advantage here. Don't get me wrong, I'd be more than happy to see the old Rampage, but highly doubt it'll happen. And Lyoto, damn. I'm biased here, because I really want Shogun to win, but I don't think that he'll be able to win decisively.

Good luck nonetheless


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im actually leading this. they havent updated on hector lombard


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm thinking MagiK's got a good shot at #1 considering who he has fighting at 111.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The new rankings, post UFC on Versus 1 and DREAM 13:



*
1. Coldcall420 (+38)
2. Walker (+37)
2. (tie) TraMaI (+37)
4. N1 (+33)
5. Toxie (+31)
6. JACro (+27)
7. MagiK11 (+26)
8. Xeberus (+25)
9. SUR1109 (+24)
9.(tie) TheGrizzlyBear (+24)
11. HitOrGetHit (+23)
11. (tie) Toxic (+23)
11. D.P. (+23)
14. Spoken812 (+22)
15. Davisty69 (+19)
16. Intermission (+17)
17. ZeroPride (+14)
18. dudeabides (+13)
19. Evil Ira (+8)
19. (tie) FiReMaN11d7 (+8)
21. Davisty69 (+5)
22. KryOnicle (+2)​*


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> The new rankings, post UFC on Versus 1 and DREAM 13:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah Son!!!!! JDS!!!!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Just got 11 on Miller, pretty sure that gives me the #1 spot.


SUCK ON IT CC


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Just got 11 on Miller, pretty sure that gives me the #1 spot.
> 
> 
> SUCK ON IT CC


 
Can u eve find yours????:confused05: Dam You!!!!


*goes and changes sig now*


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> Just got 11 on Miller, pretty sure that gives me the #1 spot.
> 
> 
> SUCK ON IT CC


Actually I'm at #1 with 64 points :thumb02:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

CRAP I thought you only had Carwin, I didn't know you got him an Hardy :\


I only got like 6 points though so :\

Oh well, next card (112!) I have the same thing you just did, a Champion in a Co-Main Event (BJ) and a Challenger in a title fight main event. BJ should win fairly easily and at least Maia has a shot... maybe... whatever he's still in a main event title fight >:[


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

How the FFL rankings stand after UFC 111, but before UFN 21:



*
1. MagiK11 (+64)
2. TraMaI (+45)
3. Toxic (+42)
4. Coldcall420 (+38)
5. Walker (+37)
6. JACro (+35)
7. N1 (+33)
8. Toxie (+31)
9. Xeberus (+25)
10. SUR1109 (+24)
10.(tie) TheGrizzlyBear (+24)
12. HitOrGetHit (+23)
12. (tie)D.P. (+23)
14. Spoken812 (+22)
15. Davisty69 (+19)
16. Intermission (+17)
17. dudeabides (+15)
18. ZeroPride (+14)
19. Evil Ira (+10)
20. FiReMaN11d7 (+8)
21. Davisty69 (+5)
22. KryOnicle (+2)​*


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> CRAP I thought you only had Carwin, I didn't know you got him an Hardy :\
> 
> 
> I only got like 6 points though so :\
> ...


Yeah, you'll get a whack load of points for that event and also Maia challenging for the title as well. 

Myself, I'm waiting for Dan Henderson to put a hurting on Jake (title fight), then hope Ben Henderson fights again this year (title fight), and I'm sure Carwin will fight soon against Brock (title fight), and pretty sure Dan Hardy will get another fight (non title fight hoping he wins by ko in r1).


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> Yeah, you'll get a whack load of points for that event and also Maia challenging for the title as well.
> 
> Myself, I'm waiting for Dan Henderson to put a hurting on Jake (title fight), then hope Ben Henderson fights again this year (title fight), and I'm sure Carwin will fight soon against Brock (title fight), and pretty sure Dan Hardy will get another fight (non title fight hoping he wins by ko in r1).


Can you Imagine if both Maia and Carwin WIN their shots? We're going to run away with the competition if they do lol. I'm hoping BJ will fight at least one more time this year... possibly against Gomi if he beats Kenny.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> Can you Imagine if both Maia and Carwin WIN their shots? We're going to run away with the competition if they do lol. I'm hoping BJ will fight at least one more time this year... possibly against Gomi if he beats Kenny.


Even though I want to win this whole thing, I would love to see BJ fight Gomi! It would be an amazing fight and I'm very interested in seeing how he does against Kenny.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Can you Imagine if both Maia and Carwin WIN their shots? We're going to run away with the competition if they do lol. I'm hoping BJ will fight at least one more time this year... possibly against Gomi if he beats Kenny.





MagiK11 said:


> Even though I want to win this whole thing, I would love to see BJ fight Gomi! It would be an amazing fight and I'm very interested in seeing how he does against Kenny.


 
Just remember boys it ain't a sprint it's a marathon and i plan on winning it so.....neither of you two get your selves all worked up......hell 2 of my fighters haven't gone yet and one is going to prob fight at least twice(Cote") and I have Tyson griffin and JDS who prob will go again so.....


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> Just remember boys it ain't a sprint it's a marathon and i plan on winning it so.....neither of you two get your selves all worked up......hell 2 of my fighters haven't gone yet and one is going to prob fight at least twice(Cote") and I have Tyson griffin and JDS who prob will go again so.....


Time will tell! I just need a major ko from Dan the man, carwin, and hopefully a quick slick sub from my boy Ben Henderson 

Also, lets assume at one point I trade a fighter away (Hardy) would I lose the previous points he made me?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> Time will tell! I just need a major ko from Dan the man, carwin, and hopefully a quick slick sub from my boy Ben Henderson
> 
> Also, lets assume at one point I trade a fighter away (Hardy) would I lose the previous points he made me?


 
I dont believe so I know "The Dude" and I would be frantically PMing one another to figure that out for sure but Walker will know, the answer to the best that I can say is what they earned you up till then they earned you....:thumbsup:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> I dont believe so I know "The Dude" and I would be frantically PMing one another to figure that out for sure but Walker will know, the answer to the best that I can say is what they earned you up till then they earned you....:thumbsup:


Okay thanks, guess I'll just PM walker.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You don't lose previous points for a fighter you drop to add another, just the later ones. But he would have to be inactive for some reason or other.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

dudeabides said:


> You don't lose previous points for a fighter you drop to add another, just the later ones. But he would have to be inactive for some reason or other.


Damn, so i can't take my title points and dump Hardy without cause. LOL

Oh well, at least this rule stops people from doing that and being all sneaky.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> Damn, so i can't take my title points and dump Hardy without cause. LOL
> 
> Oh well, at least this rule stops people from doing that and being all sneaky.


 
So you were trin to be sneaky and shit...huh:confused02:


----------



## JACro (Aug 12, 2009)

More points for me HURRAY! GO PEARSON! So far none of the fighters I picked have lost. :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Lucky man JACro, look at my fighters: Marquardt, Saunders and Zaromskis this year... even Fedor is worried about the jinx now I'm sure, he keeps pushing his Werdum fight back.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm lookin for JDS vs. Nelson....should put me right back in front, plus I have Tyson Griffin and Cote' still in my stable both my other fighters have won one more than once.....:thumbsup:


----------



## JACro (Aug 12, 2009)

OH shit, I lie. I forgot Mir just got dismantled by Carwin.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

How the FFL rankings stand after UFN 21:



*
1. MagiK11 (+64)
2. TraMaI (+45)
3. JACro (+43)
4. Toxic (+42)
4. (tie)D.P. (+42)
6. Coldcall420 (+38)
7. Walker (+37)
8. N1 (+33)
9. SUR1109 (+32)
10. Toxie (+31)
11. FiReMaN11d7 (+26)
12. Xeberus (+25)
13. TheGrizzlyBear (+24)
14. HitOrGetHit (+23)
15. Spoken812 (+22)
16. Davisty69 (+19)
17. Intermission (+17)
18. dudeabides (+15)
19. ZeroPride (+14)
20. Evil Ira (+10)
21. Davisty69 (+5)
22. KryOnicle (+2)​*


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

JACro said:


> OH shit, I lie. I forgot Mir just got dismantled by Carwin.


I was about to post that, not to rub it in though :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

MagiK's guy vs DP's guy in the main event title fight in Nashville, #1 vs #4 that should be interesting.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

dudeabides said:


> MagiK's guy vs DP's guy in the main event title fight in Nashville, #1 vs #4 that should be interesting.


Yeah I can't wait for that fight, and I'm seriously rooting for my boy Dan! Should be a great fight regardless of the outcome, but a first round KO would be pretty dope :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I gots myself a title fight to.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I gots myself a title fight to.


Right you are, also on the same card, and vs Walker so #4 vs #7, still title points just not main event. But early stoppages are where the big scores come from anyway.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I gots JDS.......





then Cote' and the rest of the squad...:thumb02:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Thanks for trying out boys but after UFC 112 and 

Edgar
, Aldo's win over Faber, Aoki's over Melendez and Alistair(if he passes the drug test)win over Rogers. I gots 4 title holders- I'll accept surrender terms now so we can start a new season. :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry but I already got 4 champs and Melendez is gonna beat down your little but scooting baby.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Sorry but I already got 4 champs and Melendez is gonna beat down your little but scooting baby.


Aldo will win and that can't be stopped. Alistair only the drug test or bar fight will stop that. As to Aoki-Melendez let's make a sig bet. I'll rock a Melendez one if my boy shiny pants loses and you has to rock a sweet "I loves me Aoki" one if he wins. Cool?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

New rankings stand after UFC 112:



*
1. MagiK11 (+64)
1. (tie) TraMaI (+64)
3. Walker (+53)
4. JACro (+43)
5. Toxic (+42)
5. (tie)D.P. (+42)
7. Coldcall420 (+38)
8. N1 (+33)
9. SUR1109 (+32)
10. Toxie (+31)
11. FiReMaN11d7 (+26)
12. Xeberus (+25)
13. TheGrizzlyBear (+24)
14. HitOrGetHit (+23)
15. Spoken812 (+22)
16. Davisty69 (+19)
16. (tie) wukkadb (+19)
18. Intermission (+17)
19. dudeabides (+15)
20. ZeroPride (+14)
21. Evil Ira (+10)
22. Davisty69 (+5)
23. KryOnicle (+2)​*


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Walker said:


> Aldo will win and that can't be stopped. Alistair only the drug test or bar fight will stop that. As to Aoki-Melendez let's make a sig bet. I'll rock a Melendez one if my boy shiny pants loses and you has to rock a sweet "I loves me Aoki" one if he wins. Cool?


Your on, but when Aoki loses I would rather you rock an anti Aoki sig instead. Deal?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I have only had one fighter fight, so slow down there guys Walker and Toxic think they got this wrapped not so fast......:sarcastic03:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> I have only had one fighter fight, so slow down there guys Walker and Toxic think they got this wrapped not so fast......:sarcastic03:


Yup, me too. Watch out nukkas


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Tied for first again :3

What'd I tell ya Magic?

EDIT: Next fighter I have though is Jamie Varner unless BJ gets restless and demands Dana gives him Kenny NOW! LOL

Then hopefully Miller again, then Maia should fight by September/October and I'm betting BJ will fight again by the end of Summer... hmm


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I got Alvarez fighting in May and Melendez winning me a title fight against Aoki next week.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I got Alvarez fighting in May and Melendez winning me a title fight against Aoki next week.


 
I got Cote'.......say somethin bad about him....I dare ya...hehehehe


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

LAST? Well it'd help if my fighters fought I guess...And when they do, not against JDS.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> I got Cote'.......say somethin bad about him....I dare ya...hehehehe


Enjoy losing your points, Belcher's going to win that fight via UD.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Enjoy losing your points, Belcher's going to win that fight via UD.


 
Sure....:thumbsup: I'll sig ya....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TraMai has lost his mind if think Belcher has a chance.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Your on, but when Aoki loses I would rather you rock an anti Aoki sig instead. Deal?


Agreed! :thumb02:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Toxic said:


> TraMai has lost his mind if think Belcher has a chance.


We're going 'round until this fight happens.


I say we sig bet.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I think Belcher can take Cote too.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> Enjoy losing your points, Belcher's going to win that fight via UD.


Nice to see we're tied, and I also think Belcher has a good chance at winning, even though I'll be rooting for Cote!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> We're going 'round until this fight happens.
> 
> 
> I say we sig bet.


Bring it,


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Bring it,


 
Just make sure you own your sig when Anderson fights next cuz he will beat Chael and your sig will be mine.....

Word.....:thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

How the new rankings stand after Strikefoce: Nashville 



*
1. MagiK11 (+75)
2. TraMaI (+64)
3. Walker (+61)
3. (tie)D.P. (+61)
5. Toxic (+58)
6. FiReMaN11d7 (+44)
7. JACro (+43)
8. Coldcall420 (+38)
9. N1 (+33)
10. SUR1109 (+32)
10. (tie) TheGrizzlyBear (+32)
12. Toxie (+31)
13. Xeberus (+25)
14. HitOrGetHit (+23)
15. Spoken812 (+22)
16. Davisty69 (+19)
16. (tie) wukkadb (+19)
18. Intermission (+17)
19. dudeabides (+15)
20. ZeroPride (+14)
21. Evil Ira (+10)
22. Davisty69 (+5)
23. KryOnicle (+2)​*


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Can't believe Hendo lost, but props to Shield...have way more respect for him now.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

So do I gain or lose points for Miller's brawl?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> Can't believe Hendo lost, but props to Shield...have way more respect for him now.


Yeah, i dislike Shields less now.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

FiReMaN11d7 said:


> So do I gain or lose points for Miller's brawl?


You should clean up for that shit, he fought 3 champions in the last fight of the evening.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

i lost all my moneys


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

TheGrizzlyBear said:


> i lost all my moneys


 
LULZ...I lost a ton on Danny....WTF...like a half cripple in there....:thumbsdown:


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Toxic said:


> You should clean up for that shit, he fought 3 champions in the last fight of the evening.


That, my friend is a lot of points


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Just realized I've got another title fight coming up this month with Ben Henderson & Donald Cerrone. If it's anything like their last fight, it'll be a candidate for fight of the year.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I hope Mike Brown gets a big win again! I need some points!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I just want June 26th to come and get my team their first (and only?) win. :thumbsup:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

dudeabides said:


> I just want June 26th to come and get my team their first (and only?) win. :thumbsup:


If it makes you feel any better, I'll be rooting for your guy :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Our new rankings after the Aldo vs Faber show:



*
1. MagiK11 (+101)
2. Walker (+80)
3. TraMaI (+64)
4. D.P. (+61)
5. Toxic (+58)
6. FiReMaN11d7 (+44)
7. JACro (+43)
8. Coldcall420 (+38)
9. N1 (+33)
10. SUR1109 (+32)
10. (tie) TheGrizzlyBear (+32)
12. Toxie (+31)
13. Intermission (+28)
14. wukkadb (+27)
15. Xeberus (+25)
15. (tie) HitOrGetHit (+25)
17. Spoken812 (+22)
18. Davisty69 (+19)
19. dudeabides (+15)
20. ZeroPride (+14)
21. Evil Ira (+10)
22. Davisty69 (+5)
23. KryOnicle (+2)​*


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Saaweeet! I'm liking my picks so far this year


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

FRIGGIN +37 OVER ME!? GOD DAMN IT BJ PENN!!!!!1


Ugh... I need to reevaluate that... see when my next fighters are. I know Varner is fighting soon and I'm pretty sure it's a Main... BJ is getting an immediate rematch it seems sarcastic12 so that's good. Don't know when Maia and Miller are fighting next, but I'm doubting either of them are going to pull a ME... I might be SOL if BJ loses again... or if Varner takes this cat he's fighting to Decision.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> FRIGGIN +37 OVER ME!? GOD DAMN IT BJ PENN!!!!!1
> 
> 
> Ugh... I need to reevaluate that... see when my next fighters are. I know Varner is fighting soon and I'm pretty sure it's a Main... BJ is getting an immediate rematch it seems sarcastic12 so that's good. Don't know when Maia and Miller are fighting next, but I'm doubting either of them are going to pull a ME... I might be SOL if BJ loses again... or if Varner takes this cat he's fighting to Decision.


Bottom line is that anything can happen. I can be in the lead till the last fight at the end of the year and lose.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> Bottom line is that anything can happen. I can be in the lead till the last fight at the end of the year and lose.


Yup- I was in second last year with Barnett vs Fedor and if Josh had just passed his drug test I would pulled into 1st even if he had gotten ass-raped in the first minute. That being said we all know how that worked out :sad01:

Magik11 is looking damn good right now though. :thumbsup:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Bottom line....I need my fighters to fight.....WTF Dana!!!:sarcastic12:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> Bottom line....I need my fighters to fight.....WTF Dana!!!:sarcastic12:


Nah, Dana is doing a great job, the longer he keeps Tyson, and Diego on ice the better off I'll be. ray01:

And as much as I love Cote, I want him to get ko'ed in the first. 1 million credits can change me that way lol



JK, I'll still be rooting for cote, but a million credits can go a long way for someone like me who always goes all in on bets.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Man Mike Brown killed me...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Our new rankings after UFC 113:



*
1. MagiK11 (+101)
2. Walker (+80)
3. Toxic (+77)
4. TraMaI (+64)
5. D.P. (+61)
6. Intermission (+58)
7. FiReMaN11d7 (+44)
8. JACro (+43)
9. Xeberus (+41)
10. Coldcall420 (+40)
11. HitOrGetHit (+36)
12. Toxie (+35)
13. TheGrizzlyBear (+34)
14. N1 (+33)
15. SUR1109 (+32)
16. wukkadb (+27)
17. Evil Ira (+25)
18. Spoken812 (+22)
19. Davisty69 (+21)
20. dudeabides (+15)
21. ZeroPride (+14)
22. Davisty69 (+5)
23. KryOnicle (+2)​*


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Man my team has been terrible. I had a big win with Mike Brown, and then it all went downhill. Thiago Silva lost to Rashad, then Mike Brown and Lyoto were beaten quickly... I need Rampage to score me some big points.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

I had 2 fighters, man 2 fighters!! They both failed themselves and me epically. Perhaps half my team does indeed suck. 

2 in 1 night. Thank god Shogun gave me a reason to rejoice.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The FFL rankings after Strikeforce Heavy Artillery and Bellator 18:



*
1. Walker (+109)
2. MagiK11 (+101)
3. Toxic (+77)
4. TraMaI (+64)
5. D.P. (+61)
6. Intermission (+58)
7. N1 (+55)
8. FiReMaN11d7 (+44)
9. JACro (+43)
10. Xeberus (+41)
11. Coldcall420 (+40)
12. HitOrGetHit (+36)
13. Toxie (+35)
13. (tie) wukkadb (+35)
15. TheGrizzlyBear (+34)
16. SUR1109 (+32)
17. Evil Ira (+25)
18. Spoken812 (+22)
19. Davisty69 (+21)
20. dudeabides (+15)
21. ZeroPride (+14)
22. Davisty69 (+5)
23. KryOnicle (+4)​*


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I am slowly but steadily working my way back up, got Cyborg demolishing who ever she fights in June, little worried about Melendez getting suspended though.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Damn, Walker took the lead. Now I can't wait for Carwin to face Brock at the beginning of July. Also have Ben Henderson most likely fighting at the end of the year in a title defense.

I can only hope Hendo and Hardy fight and win before the end of the year.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm just hoping my #1 fighter gets finishes against his next opponent and then maybe Overeem, ya know if that fight really happens. But I'm guessing there's no catching you guys with the triple digits already not halfway through the year.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I just hope the talk of Eddie Alvarez vs Gilbert Melendez goes through because that fight would send me skyrocketing.

Has anyone in the history of the FFL ever had two of there fighters fight for a belt? Nevermind it would surely be the main event.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The FFL rankings after DREAM 14 and UFC 114:



*
1. Walker (+109)
2. MagiK11 (+101)
3. Toxic (+77)
4. Intermission (+66)
5. TraMaI (+64)
6. D.P. (+61)
7. N1 (+55)
8. FiReMaN11d7 (+44)
9. JACro (+43)
10. Coldcall420 (+42)
11. Xeberus (+41)
11. (tie)ZeroPride (+41)
11. (tie)HitOrGetHit (+41)
14. Toxie (+37)
15. Spoken812 (+35)
15. (tie) wukkadb (+35)
17. TheGrizzlyBear (+34)
18. SUR1109 (+32)
19. Evil Ira (+25)
20. Davisty69 (+21)
21. dudeabides (+15)
22. KryOnicle (+10)
​*


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

wow i went from 14 points to 41 in 15 days. lol


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Not last! *dances*


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> Not last! *dances*



Hate to point this out, but, uh, dude needs to erase the Davisty double ranking from the bottom spot which means, um, you know...



On to more positive things!  Still in first- Aoki defends his belt against Kawajiri at Dream 15 with Overeem on the card as well. Me likey- me likey a lot!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

First place is never gonna be overcome I guess with those guys fighting in two org's. I did like ya said (sorry Kry) and appreciate the heads up :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The FFL rankings after UFC 115:



*
1. Walker (+109)
2. MagiK11 (+101)
3. Toxic (+77)
4. Intermission (+66)
5. TraMaI (+64)
6. Spoken812 (+62)
7. D.P. (+61)
8. N1 (+57)
9. FiReMaN11d7 (+44)
9. (tie) Coldcall420 (+44)
11. JACro (+43)
12. Xeberus (+41)
12. (tie)ZeroPride (+41)
12. (tie)HitOrGetHit (+41)
15. Toxie (+37)
16. Davisty69 (+36)
17. wukkadb (+35)
18. TheGrizzlyBear (+34)
19. SUR1109 (+32)
20. Evil Ira (+25)
21. dudeabides (+15)
22. KryOnicle (+10)
​*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The new ones after Strikeforce LA, the TUF 11 Finale and WEC 49:



*
1. Walker (+109)
2. MagiK11 (+101)
3. Toxic (+77)
4. TraMaI (+73)
5. Intermission (+66)
6. Spoken812 (+62)
7. D.P. (+61)
8. N1 (+57)
9. FiReMaN11d7 (+44)
9. (tie) Coldcall420 (+44)
11. JACro (+43)
12. wukkadb (+42)
13. Xeberus (+41)
13. (tie)ZeroPride (+41)
13. (tie)HitOrGetHit (+41)
16. Toxie (+37)
17. Davisty69 (+36)
18. TheGrizzlyBear (+34)
19. Evil Ira (+33)
20. SUR1109 (+32)
21. dudeabides (+17)
22. KryOnicle (+10)
​*


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

:bored04:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh don't get to lazy up there Walker I got Wandette on destruction notice in 6 days. Then I got talk of a Gilbert Melendez/Eddie Alvarez title fight. Yowza.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The latest rankings after Strikeforce Fedor vs Werdum:



*
1. Walker (+109)
2. MagiK11 (+101)
2. (tie) Toxic (+101)
4. TraMaI (+73)
5. Intermission (+66)
6. Spoken812 (+62)
7. D.P. (+61)
8. N1 (+57)
9. FiReMaN11d7 (+44)
9. (tie) Coldcall420 (+44)
11. JACro (+43)
12. wukkadb (+42)
13. Xeberus (+41)
13. (tie)ZeroPride (+41)
13. (tie)HitOrGetHit (+41)
16. Toxie (+37)
17. Davisty69 (+36)
18. TheGrizzlyBear (+34)
19. Evil Ira (+33)
20. SUR1109 (+32)
21. dudeabides (+22)
22. KryOnicle (+10)
​*


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

:bored04:

Oh look- Aoki and Overeem are fighting at DREAM 15 on July 10th with a title fight for Shinya.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Ugh, 4th again. Hopefully BJ can work his magic on Frankie this time and Maia can get a quick sub on Belcher... it sucks to say that though because I want Frankie to win and Alan is one of my favorite fighters lol. Really don't know who to root for in that one.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Walker said:


> :bored04:
> 
> Oh look- Aoki and Overeem are fighting at DREAM 15 on July 10th with a title fight for Shinya.


Oh look a Gilbert Melendez/Eddie Alvarez title fight is in the works and Eddie still has to defend his Belator title, GSP has Kos and come on SF will feed Cyborg again soon and maybe the ref will give me my points in the 1st.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

New rankings for FFL after UFC 116:



*
1. MagiK11 (+112)
2. Walker (+109)
3. (tie) Toxic (+101)
4. Intermission (+93)
5. TraMaI (+73)
6. Spoken812 (+62)
7. D.P. (+61)
8. N1 (+57)
9. FiReMaN11d7 (+44)
9. (tie) Coldcall420 (+44)
11. JACro (+43)
11. (tie) Xeberus (+43)
13. wukkadb (+42)
14. ZeroPride (+41)
14. (tie)HitOrGetHit (+41)
16. Toxie (+39)
17. Davisty69 (+36)
18. TheGrizzlyBear (+34)
19. Evil Ira (+33)
20. SUR1109 (+32)
21. dudeabides (+22)
22. KryOnicle (+10)
​*


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

dudeabides said:


> New rankings for FFL after UFC 116:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, I'm temporarily back at the top but damn I thought Carwin was going to pull this one off, especially after the first round.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Rankings after DREAM 15:



*
1. Walker (+138)
2. MagiK11 (+112)
3. Toxic (+101)
4. Intermission (+93)
5. TraMaI (+73)
6. Spoken812 (+62)
7. D.P. (+61)
8. N1 (+57)
9. ZeroPride (+52)
9. (tie) TheGrizzlyBear (+52)
11. FiReMaN11d7 (+44)
11. (tie) Coldcall420 (+44)
13. JACro (+43)
13. (tie) Xeberus (+43)
15. wukkadb (+42)
16. HitOrGetHit (+41)
17. Toxie (+39)
18. Davisty69 (+36)
19. Evil Ira (+33)
20. SUR1109 (+32)
21. dudeabides (+22)
22. KryOnicle (+10)
​*


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

*S H I N Y A ! ! !*​


He's back bitches!!!!! Kawajiri was supposed to crush him and be a horrible match-up for my WonderBoy ShinyPants! 



:happy01::happy03::happy04::happy03::happy01:​


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

oh shut it Walker! i nearly threw up after reading the result.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> oh shut it Walker! i nearly threw up after reading the result.



MUUUWHAHHAHAHAHHAHA!


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

hold up your counting down till Texas vs Rice? why?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Not the game- but the glorious start of another season of college football and my Longhorns first game. :thumb02:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

i was about to say. The starters should be out be the second quarter and hardly worth a count down.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Actually the starters won't be out in the 2nd regardless of the score- Garrett Gilbert needs snaps along with the O-line, the fill-ins at WR and trying to sort out the backfield between Tre Newton and Fozzy Whitaker. 

Early season will be trying adjust to the new power running attack Texas will try and be using this year after all the pass happy years with Colt.


EDIT: Oh I will be starting a College football thread for all the talk about the new season :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Rankings after UFC on Versus 2:



*
1. Walker (+138)
2. MagiK11 (+112)
3. Toxic (+101)
4. Intermission (+93)
5. D.P. (+82)
6. TraMaI (+73)
7. Spoken812 (+62)
8. N1 (+57)
9. TheGrizzlyBear (+54)
10. ZeroPride (+52)
11. Coldcall420 (+46)
12. FiReMaN11d7 (+44)
13. JACro (+43)
13. (tie) Xeberus (+43)
15. wukkadb (+42)
16. HitOrGetHit (+41)
17. Toxie (+39)
18. Davisty69 (+36)
19. Evil Ira (+33)
20. SUR1109 (+32)
21. dudeabides (+22)
22. KryOnicle (+10)
​*


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Walker said:


> Actually the starters won't be out in the 2nd regardless of the score- Garrett Gilbert needs snaps along with the O-line, the fill-ins at WR and trying to sort out the backfield between Tre Newton and Fozzy Whitaker.
> 
> Early season will be trying adjust to the new power running attack Texas will try and be using this year after all the pass happy years with Colt.
> 
> ...


Any chance of some vbookies on some of the games?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Our new rankings after UFC 117:



*
1. Walker (+138)
2. MagiK11 (+112)
3. Toxic (+101)
4. Intermission (+93)
5. D.P. (+84)
6. TraMaI (+73)
7. wukkadb (+66)
8. Spoken812 (+62)
9. Xeberus (+58)
10. N1 (+57)
11. TheGrizzlyBear (+54)
11. (tie) Coldcall420 (+54)
13. ZeroPride (+52)
14. Evil Ira (+49)
15. FiReMaN11d7 (+46)
16. JACro (+43)
17. HitOrGetHit (+41)
18. Toxie (+39)
19. Davisty69 (+36)
20. SUR1109 (+32)
21. dudeabides (+24)
22. KryOnicle (+10)
​*


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Making moves, making moves


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

walker has it in the bank. i dont think anyone can catch him.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Somebody moved up after Bellator 24:



*
1. Walker (+138)
2. MagiK11 (+112)
3. Toxic (+101)
4. Intermission (+93)
5. D.P. (+84)
6. N1 (+76)
7. TraMaI (+73)
8. wukkadb (+66)
9. Spoken812 (+62)
10. Xeberus (+58)
11. TheGrizzlyBear (+54)
11. (tie) Coldcall420 (+54)
13. ZeroPride (+52)
14. Evil Ira (+49)
15. FiReMaN11d7 (+46)
16. JACro (+43)
17. HitOrGetHit (+41)
18. Toxie (+39)
19. Davisty69 (+36)
20. SUR1109 (+32)
21. dudeabides (+24)
22. KryOnicle (+10)
​*


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> walker has it in the bank. i dont think anyone can catch him.


That Big freakin Texan!!!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Can I please choose fighters that actually fight?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

One guy moves up thanks to Strikeforce Houston:



*
1. Walker (+138)
2. MagiK11 (+112)
3. Toxic (+101)
4. Intermission (+93)
5. D.P. (+84)
6. wukkadb (+82)
7. N1 (+76)
8. TraMaI (+73)
9. Spoken812 (+62)
10. Xeberus (+58)
11. TheGrizzlyBear (+54)
11. (tie) Coldcall420 (+54)
13. ZeroPride (+52)
14. Evil Ira (+49)
15. FiReMaN11d7 (+46)
16. JACro (+43)
17. HitOrGetHit (+41)
18. Toxie (+39)
19. Davisty69 (+36)
20. SUR1109 (+32)
21. dudeabides (+24)
22. KryOnicle (+10)
​*


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

As long as I beat Toxic I'm happy... going to be tough to do though.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hopefully Mike Brown gets me some points at WEC 51. I am not doing too well this year.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

7 people go up in the rankings after UFC 118:



*
1. Walker (+157)
2. MagiK11 (+112)
3. Toxic (+101)
4. Intermission (+93)
5. TraMaI (+92)
6. D.P. (+84)
7. wukkadb (+82)
8. JACro (+76)
8. (tie) N1 (+76)
10. TheGrizzlyBear (+72)
11. Xeberus (+68)
12. Spoken812 (+62)
13. Coldcall420 (+54)
14. ZeroPride (+52)
15. Evil Ira (+49)
16. FiReMaN11d7 (+48)
17. HitOrGetHit (+41)
18. Toxie (+39)
19. Davisty69 (+36)
20. SUR1109 (+34)
21. dudeabides (+24)
22. KryOnicle (+10)
​*


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

back in the top 10! and I have a title fight next month with gegard!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ultimate Fight Night 22 update:



*
1. Walker (+157)
2. MagiK11 (+112)
3. Toxic (+101)
4. TraMaI (+100)
5. Intermission (+93)
6. D.P. (+84)
7. wukkadb (+82)
8. JACro (+78)
9. N1 (+76)
10. TheGrizzlyBear (+72)
11. Xeberus (+68)
12. Spoken812 (+62)
13. Coldcall420 (+54)
14. ZeroPride (+52)
15. Evil Ira (+49)
16. FiReMaN11d7 (+48)
17. dudeabides (+45)
18. HitOrGetHit (+41)
19. Toxie (+39)
20. Davisty69 (+36)
21. SUR1109 (+34)
22. KryOnicle (+10)
​*


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

At least I'll have 3 more fights before the end of the year with both Henderson's fighting in dec, and hardy fighting Condit. HOpefully that helps me out :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This update is for UFC 119 and DREAM 16 both:



*
1. Walker (+165)
2. MagiK11 (+112)
3. Toxic (+101)
3. (tie) TheGrizzlyBear (+101)
5. TraMaI (+100)
6. JACro (+97)
7. Intermission (+93)
8. D.P. (+84)
9. wukkadb (+82)
10. SpoKen (+80)
11. N1 (+76)
12. Xeberus (+68)
13. FiReMaN11d7 (+66)
14. SUR1109 (+60)
15. Coldcall420 (+54)
16. ZeroPride (+52)
17. dudeabides (+50)
18. Evil Ira (+49)
19. Toxie (+47)
20. HitOrGetHit (+41)
21. Davisty69 (+36)
22. KryOnicle (+12)
​*


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

tied for third, watch out im gunning for first place


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry about your luck then Grizzly. I got a title fight main event before weeks end. I got another at the end of the year. I got a main event fight for next month. You have a guaranteed loss and no other fights booked. Sorry :dunno:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

WEC 51 :thumbsup: :



*
1. Walker (+193)
2. MagiK11 (+112)
2. (tie) Toxic (+112)
4. TraMaI (+102)
5. TheGrizzlyBear (+101)
6. JACro (+97)
7. Intermission (+93)
8. wukkadb (+90)
9. D.P. (+84)
10. SpoKen (+80)
11. N1 (+76)
12. Xeberus (+68)
12. (tie) ZeroPride (+68)
14. FiReMaN11d7 (+66)
15. SUR1109 (+60)
16. HitOrGetHit (+59)
17. Coldcall420 (+54)
18. dudeabides (+50)
19. Evil Ira (+49)
20. Toxie (+47)
21. Davisty69 (+36)
22. KryOnicle (+12)
​*


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

#8 not bad, not bad. Does anyone know if Jacare is fighting again this year?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Oh look the little people keep getting smaller and smaller. Thanks for trying out boys and girls- I'm off to polish the winner's trophy. :bye01:


Wukkadb- haven't heard anything about Jacare defending the Strikeforce MW title but he should fight again this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I got a GSP title fight, Alvarez vs Huerta and hopefully we will see Melendez back before years end. Don't start building your trophy yet Walker.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

One person moves up in pts. thanks to Diaz vs Noons:



*
1. Walker (+193)
2. MagiK11 (+112)
2. (tie) Toxic (+112)
4. TraMaI (+102)
5. TheGrizzlyBear (+101)
6. JACro (+97)
7. Intermission (+93)
8. wukkadb (+90)
9. D.P. (+84)
10. SpoKen (+80)
11. N1 (+76)
12. Xeberus (+68)
12. (tie) ZeroPride (+68)
14. FiReMaN11d7 (+66)
15. SUR1109 (+60)
16. HitOrGetHit (+59)
17. Coldcall420 (+54)
18. dudeabides (+50)
19. Evil Ira (+49)
20. Toxie (+47)
21. Davisty69 (+36)
22. KryOnicle (+31)
​*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

And after UFC 120 from England:



*
1. Walker (+193)
2. MagiK11 (+114)
3. Toxic (+112)
4. Intermission (+104)
5. TraMaI (+102)
6. TheGrizzlyBear (+101)
7. JACro (+97)
8. wukkadb (+90)
9. D.P. (+84)
10. SpoKen (+80)
11. N1 (+76)
12. Xeberus (+73)
13. ZeroPride (+68)
14. FiReMaN11d7 (+66)
15. SUR1109 (+60)
16. HitOrGetHit (+59)
17. Davisty69 (+55)
18. Coldcall420 (+54)
19. dudeabides (+50)
20. Evil Ira (+49)
21. Toxie (+47)
22. KryOnicle (+31)
​*


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

dudeabides said:


> And after UFC 120 from England:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn hardy, only getting me 2 points lol. Looks like I'm probably going to be in 3rd place by the years end.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I cannot wait for the re-draft. **** Arlovski and Gina


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

A lot of people got points from UFC 121/Bellator 33:



*
1. Walker (+193)
2. Toxic (+131)
3. Intermission (+115)
4. MagiK11 (+114)
5. TheGrizzlyBear (+109)
6. N1 (+105)
7. TraMaI (+102)
8. wukkadb (+98)
9. JACro (+97)
10. D.P. (+90)
11. SpoKen (+80)
12. Xeberus (+73)
13. ZeroPride (+68)
14. FiReMaN11d7 (+66)
15. Coldcall420 (+64)
16. SUR1109 (+60)
17. HitOrGetHit (+59)
18. Davisty69 (+55)
19. Toxie (+53)
20. dudeabides (+50)
21. Evil Ira (+49)
22. KryOnicle (+33)
​*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Only one person moves up thanks to Bellator 34:



*
1. Walker (+193)
2. Toxic (+131)
3. N1 (+124)
4. Intermission (+115)
5. MagiK11 (+114)
6. TheGrizzlyBear (+109)
7. TraMaI (+102)
8. wukkadb (+98)
9. JACro (+97)
10. D.P. (+90)
11. SpoKen (+80)
12. Xeberus (+73)
13. ZeroPride (+68)
14. FiReMaN11d7 (+66)
15. Coldcall420 (+64)
16. SUR1109 (+60)
17. HitOrGetHit (+59)
18. Davisty69 (+55)
19. Toxie (+53)
20. dudeabides (+50)
21. Evil Ira (+49)
22. KryOnicle (+33)
​*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This updaate's for both WEC 52 & UFC 122:



*
1. Walker (+193)
2. Intermission (+136)
3. Toxic (+131)
4. N1 (+124)
5. MagiK11 (+114)
6. TheGrizzlyBear (+109)
7. TraMaI (+102)
8. wukkadb (+98)
9. JACro (+97)
10. D.P. (+90)
11. SpoKen (+80)
12. Xeberus (+73)
13. Toxie (+69)
14. ZeroPride (+68)
15. FiReMaN11d7 (+66)
16. Coldcall420 (+64)
17. SUR1109 (+62)
18. HitOrGetHit (+59)
19. Davisty69 (+55)
19. (tie) dudeabides (+55)
21. Evil Ira (+51)
22. KryOnicle (+33)
​*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is the update for crazy UFC 123:



*
1. Walker (+193)
2. Intermission (+136)
3. Toxic (+131)
4. N1 (+124)
5. TraMaI (+121)
6. MagiK11 (+114)
7. TheGrizzlyBear (+111)
8. wukkadb (+98)
9. JACro (+97)
10. D.P. (+90)
11. SpoKen (+80)
12. Xeberus (+73)
12. (tie) HitOrGetHit (+73)
14. Toxie (+69)
15. ZeroPride (+68)
16. FiReMaN11d7 (+66)
16. (tie) Coldcall420 (+66)
18. SUR1109 (+62)
19. dudeabides (+61)
20. Davisty69 (+55)
21. Evil Ira (+51)
22. KryOnicle (+33)
​*
Getting close to the end, our Texas Ranger friend seems to have it wrapped up, but the last events are still to come. The Japanese New Year's shows and UFC 125. Then I hope you guys will come back to draft again in Jan.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I would be VERY happy to finish second to be honest.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I will definitely be back again next year!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

A MagiK update for Strikeforce Hendo vs Babalu and TUF 12 Finale:



*
1. Walker (+193)
2. Intermission (+136)
3. MagiK11 (+135)
4. Toxic (+131)
5. TraMaI (+129)
6. N1 (+124)
7. TheGrizzlyBear (+111)
8. wukkadb (+98)
9. JACro (+97)
10. D.P. (+90)
11. SpoKen (+80)
12. Davisty69 (+74)
13. Xeberus (+73)
13. (tie) HitOrGetHit (+73)
15. Toxie (+69)
16. ZeroPride (+68)
17. FiReMaN11d7 (+66)
17. (tie) Coldcall420 (+66)
19. SUR1109 (+62)
20. dudeabides (+61)
21. Evil Ira (+53)
22. KryOnicle (+33)
​*


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Oh look the little people are moving around down there....
















....:bored04:​


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Walker said:


> Oh look the little people are moving around down there....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, your team pretty much raped the playing field this time around. Also do you guys know if Anthony Pettis is still fighting my boy Ben Henderson this year or has that fight been scrapped? Damn, didn't realize Toxic had GSP left, guess I'll be losing my #3 spot!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Hmmm... 6 points off second place. I don't see myself catching Walker but I can nab the #2 spot from Intermission >:[


Also, thinking about it, I already have due to Jim Miller's awesomeness  Should be sittin pretty at 137 after that I believe. When's the season over?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The only events left are WEC on Thursday and the 3 awesome New Years shows: UFC 125, Dynamite and that Sengoku Soul of fight thing. Will make a draft sign up thread soon, if you guys want to do it again just post on that :thumbsup: Any luck and we can start drafting the day after 125 on the 2nd and maybe get through in plenty of time before the next big Strikeforce and UFC shows.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

For some reason, I thought they had cancelled WEC 53, so at least I'll have a chance of getting 2nd or 3rd place since Ben Henderson will be fighting in a tile fight. :thumb02:




dudeabides said:


> The only events left are WEC on Thursday and the 3 awesome New Years shows: UFC 125, Dynamite and that Sengoku Soul of fight thing. Will make a draft sign up thread soon, *if you guys want to do it again just post on that* :thumbsup: Any luck and we can start drafting the day after 125 on the 2nd and maybe get through in plenty of time before the next big Strikeforce and UFC shows.


I'd definitely be interested in doing this all over again next year.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm down to do it again too... 3rd times a charm, na mean?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Best.add/drop.ever!!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Next to last update from me to you, UFC 124 + WEC 53:



*
1. Walker (+193)
2. TraMaI (+168)
3. Toxic (+150)
4. MagiK11 (+146)
5. Intermission (+136)
6. N1 (+124)
7. wukkadb (+114)
8. TheGrizzlyBear (+113)
9. JACro (+97)
10. D.P. (+90)
11. Evil Ira (+82)
12. SpoKen (+80)
13. Davisty69 (+74)
13. (tie) FiReMaN11d7 (+74)
15. Xeberus (+73)
15. (tie) HitOrGetHit (+73)
17. Toxie (+71)
18. ZeroPride (+68)
19. Coldcall420 (+66)
20. SUR1109 (+62)
21. dudeabides (+61)
22. KryOnicle (+33)
​*


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

FUHBLAP 

Straight up that ladder. Pettis is the man


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Ohh ya, 1 up on grizzly lol


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow. I really dropped


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The last update of 2010, after Dynamite and UFC 125:

Like there was ever any doubt!!

*
1. Walker (+235)
2. TraMaI (+168)
3. Toxic (+150)
4. MagiK11 (+146)
5. Intermission (+136)
6. N1 (+124)
7. wukkadb (+114)
8. TheGrizzlyBear (+113)
9. JACro (+97)
10. D.P. (+90)
11. Xeberus (+88)
12. dudeabides (+87)
13. ZeroPride (+84)
14. HitOrGetHit (+83)
15. Evil Ira (+82)
16. SpoKen (+80)
17. Davisty69 (+74)
17. (tie) FiReMaN11d7 (+74)
19. Toxie (+71)
20. Coldcall420 (+66)
21. SUR1109 (+62)
22. KryOnicle (+33)
​*
1st place in the 2010 FFL... Walker!
He wins 1,000,000 credits









2nd place... TraMaI!
He wins 750,000 credits

3rd place... Toxic!
He wins 500,000 credits

I hope you all come back for 2011 MMAF FFL. Draft starts tomorrow! You know I can't make sigs, so thanks to HOGH for the hard work on Walker's.​


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

7th place, not bad -_-. I was expecting a lot more from Jacare and A. Silva this year.


----------

